# Best place to buy new rifle in Atlanta area



## Outdoors (Dec 21, 2007)

I've heard that Tucker Gun was one of the places that gave a good deal on ordered rifles, so called them and had them price me a new rifle. Am interested and WILL be making a purchase, so not just playing keyboard comando here - 

Anyone know who has special discounts in the area, or who is a heavy weatherby dealer? Cost plux%, etc...?

Thanks.


----------



## LadyGunner (Dec 21, 2007)

try Adventure outdoors

http://www.advout.com/Index.htm


----------



## Outdoors (Dec 21, 2007)

I will call them in a few, but according to their pricing on the website they're still higher than Tucker Gun.


----------



## Jranger (Dec 21, 2007)

Got to factor in your gas to and from...that levels the field a good bit.


----------



## Outdoors (Dec 21, 2007)

Your right - cept Tucker Gun is the cheapest AND the closest thus far. - I'm not that familiar with area's outside of Gwinette so hence the reason for asking on this board. - 

ANy other idea's?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Dec 21, 2007)

Have seen some great deals from Wilder Outdoors, north of Gainsville on 365.

http://www.wilderoutdoors.com/

They are doing a lot of cost plus right now. That's where I bought my Kimber.

What kind of Weatherby are you looking for?


----------



## erniesp (Dec 21, 2007)

Try Candler Road Pawn Shop


----------



## huntnnut (Dec 21, 2007)

You may want to check with Davids Gun Room on Buford Hwy and the Sportsmen's Lodge in Oakwood.


----------



## Outdoors (Dec 21, 2007)

Davids was the highest price thus far. - I'll call the other place you mentioned.


----------



## GMC Highrider (Dec 21, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## Field-tipdeathfromabove (Dec 21, 2007)

If you want good and friendly service, DO NOT go to adventure outdoors. They do have a good selection but my wife went there to get me a new rifle for christmas and the guy was rude to her until he found out that she was about to drop $1000.00 cash on a new ruger. My wife took the gun to my father in law's house so he could hide it from me and upon his inspection, he found that the scope was mounted crooked and it wasnt even bore sighted. If you spend $1000.00 on a new rifle & scope wouldnt you expect the scope to be mounted properly and at least bore sighted?  Ill be making a trip up there after christmas to get the scope done right and give them a piece of my mind.


----------



## polarbear (Dec 21, 2007)

*If you don't mind...*

going into a pawn shop, 400 Jewelry and Loan.  They are at 53 and 400.

I bought a Kimber rifle from Paul.  He ordered the rifle and bases for less than $900 out the door.

Same rifle, on the shelf - no rings - at David's was $1059 plus tax.

They still have the lowest overall prices on guns and scopes that I have found.  He can order just about anything you want.

pm me if need directions, it's easy to find.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Dec 21, 2007)

There's a pawn shop in Loganville that does a lot of advertising on the local radio station, claims to have the biggest and best and cheapest guns.

I've been by it, it's right in "downtown" Loganville, but I've never stopped and been in it.  

Anyone ever done any business there?


----------



## Outdoors (Dec 21, 2007)

Twenty five ought six said:


> There's a pawn shop in Loganville that does a lot of advertising on the local radio station, claims to have the biggest and best and cheapest guns.
> 
> I've been by it, it's right in "downtown" Loganville, but I've never stopped and been in it.
> 
> Anyone ever done any business there?


Sure is - I remember that now.... Heading to woods tonight, but will call them on my way... Thanks for the reminder  -  They're 15 minutes from my house. never been in there.


----------



## urbaneruralite (Dec 21, 2007)

the internet and any FFL that'll receive it for $20. We use a pawn shop on Tara Blvd.

I'm LH, so gun shops tend to be a waste of time unless I'm down to searching for something that just can't be found without luck.


----------



## W4DSB (Dec 21, 2007)

Twenty five ought six said:


> There's a pawn shop in Loganville that does a lot of advertising on the local radio station, claims to have the biggest and best and cheapest guns.
> 
> I've been by it, it's right in "downtown" Loganville, but I've never stopped and been in it.
> 
> Anyone ever done any business there?



bought several new and used  guns there John is a great guy to deal with!


----------



## hizzoner51 (Dec 21, 2007)

*rifle purchase*

http://www.armthepopulace.com/catalog/
Dixie Ammo Dump, Hoschton. 
Cliff promises to beat anyone's prices. Have your rifle picked out and he'll order it. 
I purchased a couple of items from him and saved $$$$. And it does not hurt that he is a former Marine...


----------



## hicktownboy (Dec 21, 2007)

Try 400 Jewelry and Pawn in Dawsonville.  They have used guns and new guns and can order pretty much anything you want.  Pretty good prices and good guys that are true to their word.  I bought my last 2 guns there.  One used and the other used, extremely satisfied with both.  They also do trading.  400 N just past the outlet malls in the Ingles shopping center, next to dollar general.


----------



## hicktownboy (Dec 21, 2007)

polarbear said:


> going into a pawn shop, 400 Jewelry and Loan.  They are at 53 and 400.
> 
> I bought a Kimber rifle from Paul.  He ordered the rifle and bases for less than $900 out the door.
> 
> ...




Didnt see this above, he is right.  Paul is a good guy and won't do you wrong.  They have some heck of some deals on leupold scopes too.


----------



## bassman bo (Dec 21, 2007)

Barrows hardware in Butler Ga. has one of the best selections of firearms in the state. Very friendly and they know their stuff. Its about a 2 hour drive from Gwinnett.


----------



## Blue Iron (Dec 21, 2007)

bassman bo said:


> Barrows hardware in Butler Ga. has one of the best selections of firearms in the state. Very friendly and they know their stuff. Its about a 2 hour drive from Gwinnett.



I'll second Barrow's super nice folks.  Not in the ATL area though.


----------



## Bill Mc (Dec 21, 2007)

> If you want good and friendly service, DO NOT go to adventure outdoors. They do have a good selection but my wife went there to get me a new rifle for christmas and the guy was rude to her until he found out that she was about to drop $1000.00 cash on a new ruger. My wife took the gun to my father in law's house so he could hide it from me and upon his inspection, he found that the scope was mounted crooked and it wasnt even bore sighted. If you spend $1000.00 on a new rifle & scope wouldnt you expect the scope to be mounted properly and at least bore sighted? Ill be making a trip up there after christmas to get the scope done right and give them a piece of my mind.



I would love to know who did that. Look on the receipt, check the date and if there's a name, PM me.

We don't need anything like that happening.


----------



## weagle (Dec 21, 2007)

I can certainly vouch for Bill Mc being a great guy to deal with at AO.  I work for their competition, but when I bought a beautiful old remington model 17 from them a few weeks back, Bill Mc was great to deal with.  Seems to me since he went to work there their customer service has really picked up.  Maybe they just needed a good Woodyite 

Weagle


----------



## deerslayer45 (Dec 22, 2007)

I went in there the other day and it was packed...But I got asked If I found everything I needed or Is there anything i can help you with atleast three times....Great Customer service in my eyes! Adventure Outdoors has my business


----------



## tom ga hunter (Dec 23, 2007)

Franklin's cost day is 30th hard to beat that..


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Dec 23, 2007)

> Franklin's cost day is 30th hard to beat that..



Actually it's the 31st.


----------



## Outdoors (Dec 24, 2007)

tom ga hunter said:


> Franklin's cost day is 30th hard to beat that..



Cost day only on what they have in stock though. Franklins (and about everybody I spoke with) is not a weatherby dealer and of course is willing to order one, but they all say it'd be better to find someone who was an actual weatheby dealer.


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 24, 2007)

Outdoors said:


> Cost day only on what they have in stock though. Franklins (and about everybody I spoke with) is not a weatherby dealer and of course is willing to order one, but they all say it'd be better to find someone who was an actual weatheby dealer.



They have a few in stock actually....


----------



## Eddy M. (Dec 24, 2007)

deerslayer45 said:


> I went in there the other day and it was packed...But I got asked If I found everything I needed or Is there anything i can help you with atleast three times....Great Customer service in my eyes! Adventure Outdoors has my business



same here on my last visit-- at least 4 folks asked me if I needed anything or wanted to look at something--- looked for Bill  no where to be seenhe must have seen me coming in and hid


----------



## shadow2 (Dec 24, 2007)

Last time I was in 400 pawn in Dawsonville they had some weatherby's in stock.. give them a call it can not hurt...


----------



## 7mm REM MAG (Dec 24, 2007)

Tucker Gun will treat you right.
The gun shop in Loganville is good, but not as much selection.
Franklins is good also.

I have bought guns at all of these shops and have had good experiences at all of them.


----------



## Bill Mc (Dec 24, 2007)

> looked for Bill  no where to be seen  he must have seen me coming in and hid



 Only there Thursday, Friday and Saturday.

We've been very busy.

Merry Christmas, y'all.


----------



## swampdaddy (Dec 26, 2007)

The good thing about Tucker Gun is , in my experience they back all their used guns with a 100% warranty. I bought a 35 whelen there 2 years ago and it would not shoot a 4" group at 100 yards. They took it back and gave me a full credit on another gun. No questions asked.

I dont know if they offer that on all new guns but it would not surprise me if they did. I have bought over 25 guns from them since 2001 and they have taken good care of me.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 28, 2007)

Ed's Pawn Shop in Stockbridge is good.


----------



## SHMELTON (Dec 28, 2007)

Look up Smallwoods firearms in Newnan,  He is about the best out there as far as customer service. I am pretty sure he is a weatherby dealer.


----------



## Outdoors (Dec 30, 2007)

Her1911 said:


> They have a few in stock actually....



When I spoke to them last week, they only had new vangaurds.


----------



## Outdoors (Dec 31, 2007)

Beleive it or not, Franklins has had the best price so far.

I'm just getting back in town from the holidays, so will let all know what I turn up.


----------



## fireman401 (Dec 31, 2007)

This may be a little far to drive, but Barrow (sp?) Automotive in Butler, GA has a great selection and prices seem to be good also.  Yeah, I know, automotive store.....that just on one side of the store.  The other side has over 150 ft. of rack and counter space with most everything that shoots.


----------



## cwc (Jan 2, 2008)

Barrows (478-862-5205) had several in stock Saturday.  It's along way there, but well worth the drive.  Bo and Bill both are super nice people.  They also have VERY fair pricing.

That being said, it's hard to beat some of the pricing you can find on Gunbroker and Auciton Arms on the internet.  I have bought quite a few and had them transfered to my ffl and had them in hand in less than a week.  

Side note:  You are probably not looking for a Vanguard but if you are you would be hard pressed to beat Walmarts price on ordered guns.


----------



## Outdoors (Jan 2, 2008)

cwc,

Your right - Not a vangaurd.

BUT you say that place in Butler has some Mark V's in stock? - 

I'm headed down that way to hunting lease this weekend - Maybe I'll drive to Butler on Saturday -

will call 'em later.


----------



## cwc (Jan 5, 2008)

Did you get a chance to go "buy"?


----------



## Outdoors (Jan 6, 2008)

Just getting back from lease, and I called them before while down there, and though they were friendly and helpful, they priced me a new one, and it was the highest price I got yet. - I didn't haggle with the gent, but I did ask him if he was SURE, as I had been price shopping and that was off base compared to the other prices I got.. He double checked and said yeah.. it was what it was.

I thanked him and we disconnected.


----------



## cwc (Jan 8, 2008)

Thats weird, I have found them to have very good prices.   O-well


----------



## Outdoors (Jan 8, 2008)

Others told me about them as well, and that's why I asked the guy was he absolutely sure...

I think unless I find a "stocking dealer" (have learned with Weatherby a stocking dealer vs. a non stocking is different) then I'll probably buy from Loganville gun.


----------



## dognducks (Jan 13, 2008)

deerslayer45 said:


> I went in there the other day and it was packed...But I got asked If I found everything I needed or Is there anything i can help you with atleast three times....Great Customer service in my eyes! Adventure Outdoors has my business



I'm sure they probaly do.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jan 14, 2008)

If you want a brand new one, Sportsmans Safari on Gunbroker is where i would buy one.  Actually i will be buying one from them personally later today!   They sell their new guns for a hair over cost.  They are located in Statesboro and no, they do not have a store front.  They sell new guns on gunb roker mostly, and they sell a ton of them!


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Jan 22, 2008)

If you can find a Wal-mart that sells guns ask about special orders. They sell Weatherby's and the special orders are kept in their warehouse. If they have the one you want you will have it in 5 business days and they will beat everybodies prices.

If you are looking for a quality scope check out http://www.theopticzone.com Their prices should be about $100.00 less than any other place you check.


----------



## redneckcamo (Jan 22, 2008)

there is this place I know online its called ..ohh yeah ....WOODIES.........J/K ......im on the southside so it would add a wad fer you too drive down too Country Pursuits in newnan.aka the A R Bunker....


----------



## Outdoors (Jan 23, 2008)

GT-40 GUY said:


> If you can find a Wal-mart that sells guns ask about special orders. They sell Weatherby's and the special orders are kept in their warehouse. If they have the one you want you will have it in 5 business days and they will beat everybodies prices.
> 
> If you are looking for a quality scope check out http://www.theopticzone.com Their prices should be about $100.00 less than any other place you check.



Wal-Mart sells Howa weathebry's - Not the real deal.

Thanks for the info though. - waiting on a bonus though, and will probably buy from Loganville gun and pawn as mentioned above.


----------



## Outdoors (Jan 23, 2008)

redneckcamo said:


> there is this place I know online its called ..ohh yeah ....WOODIES.........J/K ......im on the southside so it would add a wad fer you too drive down too Country Pursuits in newnan.aka the A R Bunker....




Do you work there? - If so, shoot me an email or PM


----------

